# Craigslist pipe threader score!!



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just picked up a Rigid 700 threader with 1/2", 3/4" & 1" dies (with good teeth), Rigid 460 stand, and oiler bucket for $400.00. Score!!


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, great deal!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I think that fell of somebodies truck


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I think that fell of somebodies truck


Heh....I checked for pavement impact marks...no chunks of asphalt lodged anywhere!

It's from a semi-retired plumber getting rid of stuff he won't use anymore. I guess I missed out on 2 other tools he has deemed too heavy to want to use anymore.

I'm going to see if I can find a rebuild kit for the motor, just to make sure it's ready for work.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Sweet


----------

